# nisez  ?



## Bântuit

Bună !

Pornind de la citatul lui Ziglar, incepand din aceasta perioada, incerc sa-mi nisez putin blogul.

Nu pot să găsesc verbul acesta în niciun dicţionar in jur ,aici,l-am dat peste .Este o greşeală sau limbajul internet-ului? 


Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## Miutzu

Salut!


Bântuit said:


> Bună !
> 
> Pornind de la citatul lui Ziglar, incepand din aceasta perioada, incerc sa-mi finisez putin blogul.
> 
> Nu pot să găsesc verbul acesta în niciun dicţionar in jur ,aici,l-am dat peste am dat de el/l-am găsit. Este o greşeală sau limbajul internet-ului?
> 
> 
> Mulţumesc anticipat.



Cred că lipsesc primele două litere. Aştept să confirme şi alţii.


----------



## Trisia

E o idee, și s-ar putea să fie corect cum spune Miutzu.

Eu mă gândeam la altceva, și continuarea citatului lui Bântuit pare să-mi confirme bănuiala: 


> Ma voi rezuma la a scrie doar despre 3 domenii care, cel putin din punctual meu de vedere, sunt intr-o interdependenta totala. Aceste 3 domenii sunt: marketing, dezvoltare personala si.. sentimente.



Cred că s-ar putea să spună că își "nișează" blogul = îl face de nișă (specific, cu numai câteva subiecte propuse, și nu general, despre toate și nimic).

Pe de altă parte, omul a scris "din punctual meu de vedere" așa că e foarte posibil ca Miutzu să aibă dreptate și tipul să fi mâncat în grabă vreo două litere.


----------



## Miutzu

Da, mă gândisem şi eu la "nişă", dar nu am găsit verbul "a nişa" în dicţionar. Plus că n-am mai auzit până acum o astfel de formulare: "să nişez"


----------



## Trisia

Nici eu.

Dacă asta e, atunci e ceva inedit.


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc la amândoi  pentru sugerările voastre.


----------



## farscape

Se pare că "niche" blog-ul e o specie viabilă, după cum spune dânsa aici:

http://www.doshdosh.com/an-introduction-to-niche-blogging/

(niche = nişă -> a nişa? bad language, bad language  )

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc Farscape .


----------

